# Sometimes I wish I didn't know



## BoracayB (Jun 18, 2015)

Some vanilla flavor in foods come from a beavers butt...
Weird Food Additives


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 18, 2015)

Thankfully, on further reading, methylparaben doesn't come from where the blog says it comes from...


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2015)

That list is mostly a scare tactic.

Here's what Snopes has to say about beaver bum vanilla: snopes.com: Castoreum Is Produced from Beaver Secretions?

It's just too expensive to use in food.

I don't get grossed out very easily. I have eaten bung (a Chinese dish with pigs' rectums). It was good.

Do you drink beer? It's clarified with isinglas, which comes from fish bladders. They use it because it doesn't leave any residue, scent, or flavour.


----------



## ardchoille (Jun 18, 2015)

One of the rules of my diet; "if I can't grow it in a garden.. it doesn't go into my stomach". Water is one of the few exceptions to this rule.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 19, 2015)

JMHO - one way or another, we all consume ookies and nasties every day - either in or on our bodies.


----------



## BoracayB (Jun 19, 2015)

taxlady said:


> That list is mostly a scare tactic.
> 
> Here's what Snopes has to say about beaver bum vanilla: snopes.com: Castoreum Is Produced from Beaver Secretions?
> 
> ...



I did read 5 articles before I posted but I feel better now...Thanks


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 19, 2015)

Thankfully keeping kosher saves a person from such worries.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 19, 2015)

Did you know that broccoli is loaded with formaldehyde and sulfur?? Why, it's poisonous! </sarcasm>


----------



## Addie (Jun 19, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Did you know that broccoli is loaded with formaldehyde and sulfur?? Why, it's poisonous! </sarcasm>



A lot of our foods are poisonous. The leaves of many of our root vegetables are poisonous. But we know that and don't eat them. Yet the food industry tells us we need to eat more leafy veggies. Go figure.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 19, 2015)

That was a joke, Addie. Although it's true that broccoli contains those chemicals.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 19, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Thankfully keeping kosher saves a person from such worries.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



I don't remember seeing beaver on the trefah list.


----------



## Addie (Jun 19, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> That was a joke, Addie. Although it's true that broccoli contains those chemicals.



My apologies. My humor button has not been working this week. I am just glad that broccoli hasn't killed me yet. It is right up there with all my favorite foods.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 21, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't remember seeing beaver on the trefah list.




It's because there is no such list.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 21, 2015)

Eat real food and you don't have to worry about what is added by the food industry folks, just sayin'.


----------



## Silversage (Jun 21, 2015)

This conversation ranks right up there with this:

http://www.dhmo.org/truth/Dihydrogen-Monoxide.html

or

http://bandhmo.org/


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2015)

Silversage said:


> This conversation ranks right up there with this:
> 
> Dihydrogen Monoxide - The Truth...http://bandhmo.org/




This is a great website!


----------

